

Show HN: My Weekend Project - Progress App (Time Tracker) - justnorris
http://justnorris.com/side-projects/time-tracker-for-iphone-progress-app/

======
Davertron
I built something like this as a personal side project awhile ago:
<http://simpletask.davertron.com>.

I tried to keep it dirt-simple as well: just let me add tasks, click a button
to start timing and click the button again to stop.

I have a list of things I'd like to add (let people use it without creating an
account, tags/categories, mobile support, etc.) but it works well enough for
what I use it for now so I haven't gotten back to adding those features yet.

~~~
justnorris
That's what happens when you don't monetize your projects, you never find the
time to add the features you'd want to, because the initial enthusiasm has
worn off. It looks nice btw :)

~~~
Davertron
I rationalize not charging anything for it by saying "well it's free so I
don't have to fix it if you have problems with it" :)

Actually though it was an experiment for me using Backbone and Mongo, so I
wasn't sure it was even going to hang around very long, but it's been a useful
tool for me as it is so I haven't felt the need to make any real changes to
it.

Plus at this point, since I haven't promoted it at all I'm the only person
who's using it so I'm not super motivated to work on it.

~~~
justnorris
That's why developing an application and selling it for 99c is so nice. You
build it for yourself, you get it out there, and if people like it, you'll
still be motivated to update it later on!

------
belthasar
I've been using this one for a while because there was no good app for the
iPhone. <http://www.mytasktimer.com/>

I'll check yours out tonight! I really love that it looks like a journal.

Have you considered making a demo app that only allows you to have one task at
a time then unlock the full version with an in app purchase? In my experience
IAPs convert much better than a full version paid app.

~~~
justnorris
I'm so glad to hear you like the design :). We actually switched to the
notebook style later on, the initial idea was completely different (more like
a Metro style).

------
mping
I did a somewhat simiar app a year ago: <https://routinetap.com>, I'm still
struggling to find the time for a mobile version though. Currently using
backbonejs, I'm satisfied with the performance but it's hard to build HMTL5
apps. Haven't launched it yet, though.

